# Why do Jews support Gay marriage?



## Artfuldodger (Mar 10, 2015)

Why do Jews support homosexuality and gay marriage more than Christians?

The National Jewish Committee was behind continuing efforts to force homosexuals into the Boy Scouts movement of America, the JWeekly Jewish news service reported in May 2013.

We know how Disney changed in the hands of a Jewish CEO.

The Anti-Defamation League, the ADL, has, according to its own website, a “longstanding commitment to protecting civil rights, particularly those that affect the Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender (LGBT) community.”

New poll reveals majority of Americans support 'gay marriage.' Surprisingly, highest support comes from practicing Jewish Americans.


----------



## JimD (Mar 11, 2015)

To go along with your question, I would also ask why do a large majority also support gun control, when it was a huge reason the Nazi's were able to murder millions of Jews.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 11, 2015)

Probably the same reason most "christians" support it as well.

Or why Catholics support abortion.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 11, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Probably the same reason most "christians" support it as well.
> 
> Or why Catholics support abortion.



Yes.

Many Jews are liberals first and Jews second.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 11, 2015)

The term "Jew" is very Broad , we have had a secular presence in the Government of Israel and that might be the reason we have so much problems , the Secular Jewish movement is very broad both in the US and Israel , in other words as Paul said , "Not all of Israel is of Israel "I have had long and heated exchanges with so call Jews over many Issues , specially calling everyone who descend from a Jew Jewish.
In my book if you don't believe in God and follow the Torah , you are not a Jew.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 11, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_atheism


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2015)

So it's not a religious thing but a cultural thing? It has nothing to do to destroy Christianity per say in America? 
Could it be politically motivated as a way to support Israel or am I reading too much conspiracy theory  information?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 11, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> ... or am I reading too much conspiracy theory  information?


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 12, 2015)

It could have something to do with supporting other groups who are persecuted for their beliefs or way of life. Who has more enemies who would like nothing more than to wipe them off the map sitting right in their lap than the Israeli Jews?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> It could have something to do with supporting other groups who are persecuted for their beliefs or way of life. Who has more enemies who would like nothing more than to wipe them off the map sitting right in their lap than the Israeli Jews?



You mean as in sympathy or understanding their persecution because they are always being discriminated against themselves?
They can feel their pain? 

Do the homosexuals feel the pain of the Jew? Maybe both were blinded but for different reasons.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 12, 2015)

This -> As in sympathy or understanding their persecution because they are always being discriminated against themselves?
They can feel their pain? 

"Do the homosexuals feel the pain of the Jew? Maybe both were blinded but for different reasons." It would be hard for me to comment on that I don't know any personally or at least don't know if I do.


----------



## TTom (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't forget the fact that right there in the same death camps with the Jews were the homosexuals. A shared concentration camp history would tend to make for an alliance that I can't imagine dieing off in less than a century.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2015)

TTom said:


> Don't forget the fact that right there in the same death camps with the Jews were the homosexuals. A shared concentration camp history would tend to make for an alliance that I can't imagine dieing off in less than a century.



Prisoners marked by pink triangles to signify homosexuality were treated harshly in the camps. 
Because some Nazis believed homosexuality was a sickness that could be cured, they designed policies to "cure" homosexuals of their "disease" through humiliation and hard work. 
http://www.ushmm.org/wlc/en/article.php?ModuleId=10005261

You might be right. They shared a common bond. At some point one's human rights would make someone at least look past their personal beliefs if someone was being persecuted. 

In other words they might find homosexuality wrong and wouldn't want their children to be homosexuals but might feel like defending homosexual's rights is the correct thing to do.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll remind you that in those concentration Camps there were 6 million Christians also , specially Jehovah Witnesses , might be the reason in Israel Christians are welcome and in Arab Countries they are NOT !
If Israel were not under constant attack by Arabs they all would be welcome in Israel , there are hundreds of thousands of Arabs who live IN Israel , in peace , they are Police Officers , Soldiers for the IDF and even Senators in the Jewish Kenneset
( Senate)


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 17, 2015)

THESE ARE DRUZE ARAB SOLDIERS IN THE ISRAELI ARMED FORCES RETURNING HOME AFTER A SECURITY PATROL < SEE HOW OTHER DRUZE RECEIVE THEM AND THEY FLY THE ISRAELI FLAG< YOU WON"T SEE THIS IN CNN >



Jews Will live in peace with anyone who wants peace.


----------

